# 93 transmission compatibility



## mmaaxx (Oct 28, 2004)

1. Transmission on my 93 maxima is finaly dead. And I'am looking for transmission that fits. As I know I have to find 4 spd trasnsmission from maxima 1990-1994 sohc (I have sohc). Am I right? Or I can install transmission from other years/models ???

2. How to find out type of the engine (sohc or dohc) by the vin number?

3. Someboady know where I can find this transmission by the best price? Or it is cheaper to bay a crashed with undamaged transmission?

Thanks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

www.car-part.com for local junkyards.

you will want to get a tranny from a 92-94 SOHC model. the 89-91 models are the same transmission, but they're a bit weaker and prone to problems. I'm not sure if it's a computer or better parts issue, but the later trannies are better.

by searching car-part.com, you'll be pointed to the right one based on their menus, but just in case, you're going to want one with a VIN that starts with JN1*H*J-------, the DOHC model is JN1*E*J-------- and isn't compatible.


----------

